# Complemento de Mosfet canal N IRF 150



## zare37 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hola, para mi proyecto de electronica tengo que armar un amplificador clase D y para eso necesito transistores mosfet complementarios, me recomendaron el IRF 150, el problema es que necesito encontrar su complementario alguien me podria dar la matricula de este, o proponer otros mosfets????

Gracias


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 4, 2010)

Que tal este:

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/70/284127_DS.pdf

Saludos!!!


----------



## ABRANINI (Mar 7, 2010)

Hola amigo.
Yo conozco dos transistores mosfets.
Este es pnp 2sa1941 toshiba y el otro npn 2sc5198 este tambien es toshiba.
Los dos se usan para amplificadores de sonido un saludo espero que te silban.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 13, 2010)

ABRANINI dijo:


> Hola amigo.
> Yo conozco dos transistores mosfets.
> Este es pnp 2sa1941 toshiba y el otro npn 2sc5198 este tambien es toshiba.
> Los dos se usan para amplificadores de sonido un saludo espero que te silban.



¿Estás seguros que los transistores que nombrastes son Mosfets y no Bipolares?


----------



## Jerry (Feb 12, 2011)

ABRANINI dijo:


> Hola amigo.
> Yo conozco dos transistores mosfets.
> Este es pnp 2sa1941 toshiba y el otro npn 2sc5198 este tambien es toshiba.
> Los dos se usan para amplificadores de sonido un saludo espero que te silban.



Hola  zare37 supongo que dicho proyecto lo entregaste ya hace bastante tiempo pero si en algo puedo contribuir a este post es en decir que lo que ABRANINI menciona, es algo falso, para que cualquier persona que tenga la misma duda que tu y por alguna razón tenga acceso a esta información no se confunda.

Aunque todos son transistores, existen clasificaciones, unipolares o bipolares. Si bien los MOSFET están construidos a base de material n y material p, como su nombre lo dice SON UNIPOLARES, su clasificación depende de cómo se haya realizado el dopaje de dichos materiales. 

TACATOMON  tiene razón los transistores que ABRANINI menciona son bipolares, abajo adjunto una clasificación de los transistores para que quede más claro, y un consejo siempre es bueno buscar en las hojas de especificaciones las configuraciones de los transistores, para saber con qué dispositivo estas tratando y poder realizar satisfactoriamente tu trabajo.


----------

